# Who has ran the Novak 13.5? Results?



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone has any race results using the new Novak 13.5.
Several drivers in my area are planning on running it in a spec or stock class.

How does it compare to a spec motor?

How does it compare to the 4300?

Thanks.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It runs like a fast stock 27 turn motor.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

It's a bit slower than the 4300. Feels just like the best Stock motor you can ever imagine without any dropoff. Wish I had one of these when we ran Spec years ago! LOL


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks guys, that is the info I was looking for!


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I seen the 13.5's run this past Sunday. They will be in a class of there own. Three guys ran them and were posting speeds that the slower 4300 guys run.

I'll be getting one!


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

OvalTrucker-Check your PM's
-George


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Guys,I'm new to this forum, so if this question has been asked, please bare with me. Where are you getting the new 13.5? My LHS says their not available until sometime in september.Thanks for your help, Be Blessed :thumbsup: kingskid


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lefthander-rc.com but you better hurry!!!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have soem in stock Also 
Kings kid where do you race Are you anywhere near Bay City 
Cellar Racing has mine at there track for sale 
Please Email me and I will hook you up


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

kings kid- I've had mine for awhile only because I've been testing them out.They are as fast as the worked on 27 turn motors.Don't go by what the guys with the 4300's say about going higher teeth than normal. Gear it like a normal 27 turn motor and watch the temp.As it gets colder in the year you can go up but the motor temp should be around 160. Everytime you thermo the motor you weaken the magnets.You can replace them. After running this motor I'll not go back to brushed stock motor.


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

promatcher,I'm in the swpart of the state, 10 miles north of notre dame. I race in Mishawaka IN and plan to hit portage this fall. I run gtb-4300's in my outdoor buggies at our track here in Niles now with lipos and won't EVER go back. less maintence, longer run times, etc.I run the track here and need the time I save on motor and battery maintence to work on the track. I've got one ordered from a shop in Elkhart In. He allways takes care of me on price! Bullfrog, thanks, I've heard that overgearing from other places, but I allways follow novaks gearing recommendations and ajust from their. Be Blessed :tongue:


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

BullFrog said:


> kings kid- I've had mine for awhile only because I've been testing them out.They are as fast as the worked on 27 turn motors.Don't go by what the guys with the 4300's say about going higher teeth than normal. Gear it like a normal 27 turn motor and watch the temp.As it gets colder in the year you can go up but the motor temp should be around 160. Everytime you thermo the motor you weaken the magnets.You can replace them. After running this motor I'll not go back to brushed stock motor.


any thoughts on a sintered rotor with this motor?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, I raced a 13.5 car a week ago. They are pretty fast if the car is setup good, and mine was working real good. I TQ'd the first heat and matched my TQ in the Main. But, another guy also matched the TQ and was about 1/2 a second a head of me. In the 3rd heat all 4 of us got 81 laps, nose to tail throughout the whole race. It was real fun racing. This is going to be a FUN class.


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

How was the gearing compared to a stock motor?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I was rolling out at about a 2.28. I've never ran stock so I don't know how that compares.


----------



## huttravis (Feb 13, 2006)

what size of a track did you run it on (drivline) ovaltrucker?


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Brushless packages are here. CHECK OUT THESE GREAT DEALS in support of the new BRL racing series, or just saving in general


LRP Sphere Competition 
Novak motor of choice
Windtunnel Ceramic bearing kit $265.50 WOW!!!!! you save $21.50 

Novak GTB
Novak motor of choice
Windtunnel Ceramic bearing Kit $250.50 WOW!!!!!! you save $16.50

Add a Windtunnel Body and get the body for $15.00 you save another $2.50
Add a set of 4 tires from Windtunnel for $35 and you save another $7

Savings prices are based on separate purchases from Murdock R/C & Performance. Killer deals, fast service. [email protected]


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

huttravis said:


> what size of a track did you run it on (drivline) ovaltrucker?


I think the track was about 116'.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

OvalTrucker said:


> I think the track was about 116'.


I just got a 13.5 for 4-cell oval... On the track you did your testing on, what sort of laps/times did you run? What is the stock/13.5 track record?

I'm trying to get all the details I can to help me use your experience to help me gear for tracks in my area. 

Thanks in advance... :thumbsup:


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Tom, depending on what stock you are comparing it to you will need to gear up. The track here I ran .3 more rollout than with a CO27, about .4-.5 more than I would a Monster stock.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

tfrahm said:


> I just got a 13.5 for 4-cell oval... On the track you did your testing on, what sort of laps/times did you run? What is the stock/13.5 track record?
> 
> I'm trying to get all the details I can to help me use your experience to help me gear for tracks in my area.
> 
> Thanks in advance... :thumbsup:


I think I tossed the race results. But, 3.4 - 3.7 second lap times were the norm.
I ran at a much larger track last weekend for the BRL race and found that gearing up to high simply slows the car out of the corner with very little motor temperature increase.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Scott At Bay City yesterday I ran 87 in 5:01 with a roll out of 2.53. Bob Hendry was geared at 2.57 and was right behind me. The motor temperture was 137 on both motors. Some 3.3's alot of 3.4's and 3.5's. Finished with a 3.5. At Mt. Pleasant we geared at 2.59.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

We are having the same results.

Track record was 80 laps one a 135 foot run line with a stock 27 turn.

I guy I race with was running 77 laps every week and ran 80 the night he started running the 13.5.Not sure of his rollout.

I was using 2.30 roll out.And ran one lap faster than I ever have with it.

It will for sure even out the feild with out the drop off I could catch up to the fastest(27 turn) guy with in 10 foot on the stright at the end.

I am with you guys no more brushed motors for me. :thumbsup: 

Jake


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

mel said:


> Scott At Bay City yesterday I ran 87 in 5:01 with a roll out of 2.53. Bob Hendry was geared at 2.57 and was right behind me. The motor temperture was 137 on both motors. Some 3.3's alot of 3.4's and 3.5's. Finished with a 3.5. At Mt. Pleasant we geared at 2.59.


Yea, I heard it was time to step it up! I had a feeling that if the 4300's kept picking up laps, so would we.


----------

